# Skyhunters Birds of Prey



## Raymond J Barlow

Kim and Dave Gibson invited me to their home to see their property, and the amazing collection of birds that they are keeping.  These birds are all captive bred, and are extremely well taken care of.  18 years of working with birds, and Dave has become world renown for is knowledge and expertise in handing these animals.  

It was great fun to have Chiller, Canoncan and Airic join Daisy and I.. I really enjoy it when we get together and compare results here on TPF.. Airic and Canoncan were here at my PC this afternoon, comparing notes on editing our stuff! very cool!

I hope to be getting more involved with Skyhunters team, and their volunteers., and here are a few shots of what we witnessed today.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





too bad the clouds were so heavy, pushed the ISO up and really got so much noise.  Maybe next time!!

thanks for looking!


----------



## uberben

I'm sure everybody else will agree, The eyes are incredible on all of them. WOW.  Great shots.  I wish I had something that even came close to those shots. Did you boost the saturation in some of those? They look great either way.


----------



## seven

#1 is awesome! Great series.


----------



## JonMikal

see why i love the Eagle? wow Raymond....thanks again!


----------



## ClarkKent

Very stunning photographs.  Were is that sanctuary located...I think that I may have to plan a trip!


----------



## LaFoto

Wow, you guys really see the most wonderful things, and you all get these brilliant photos out of the experience, too. Wow. I can't tell which of these bird portraits I like best - the owl that "speaks to us" is cute, and the orange eyes of the other owl are ever so impressive, and the very close close-up of whoever that is in Photo 2 is great because it takes us so close to the bird, the eagle photos once again represent "pride" --- I think my favourite is Photo 4 here, the orange-eye-owl pic! Dark owl against bright background, I think that works really fine.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

thanks everyone! We sure enjoyed this day!


----------



## Chiller

Very nice Raymond.    Excellent shots buddy.   Love that first shot. 
  Im gonna try to do mine tonight.


----------



## woodsac

I always enjoy these. Would love to see something like this in person :thumbup:


----------



## northman

I like 4 & 6 the best. Is the red in the owl's eyes on 4 natural or a light reflection from a flash? #6 is really neat...doesn't seem fully focused throughout though.


----------



## duncanp

some really nice photos there, how many did you take?


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

Thanks Clark!  This is a private home, and we are only the second phtographers allowed to go in here and shoot.. with captive breeding going on, it's very esay to upset this bird, and ruin a lot of efforts.  We were very lucky to spend as much time here as we did!!

Northman.. this is a natural colour of it's eyes.

Thanks everyone for taking the time to comment!

Duncanp.. I took lots!  not sure how many.


----------



## duncanp

time flies....


----------



## AIRIC

Great captures. I really like the first one and the Bald Eagle shots. :thumbsup: on a great adventure.

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

Thanks Airic!! I talked to Dave tonight, he is happy to see so many great shots from us!  I will be working on his website soon, so I may need some help!  Talk to you more soon.


----------



## kalee

loving #1 & #4....
sheesh... look at those eyes, will ya?
sooo brillant, and you captured them beautifully.


----------



## JTHphoto

great shots, love the birds of prey and you guys do a wonderful job capturing them...


----------



## Canoncan

Excellent Job Raymond, I bet some of these will hit the printer, Thanks again to Dave for his hospitality, what a informative and genuine guy he is.


----------



## Rapala46

i think #6 deserves to be on the cover of some sort of patriotic book or something.  great pictures. Those red eyes on the owl are sick...


----------



## df3photo

theres nothing more intence then the glare of a bird of prey... so far I enjoyed all the photos you took and the others at this shoot. Great job.


----------



## Midnight Reign

Excellent series.  I saw the other photos from everyone, and I keep going back to them.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

thanks again everyone, we are all having fun with this TPF Canuck meetups, and I hope we have many more..  It's a great way to learn!


----------



## Calliope

I agree with the above!  WOW


----------



## Katrina

The owl in the first picture is amazing :shock: Really great. And the other pictures, too - of course


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

thanks Calliope and Katrina!!   I was just invited to go back to see Dave and Kim and the birds tomorrow.. yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  !!!

Won't sleep tonight!


----------



## AIRIC

I wish you some sunshine :sun: you lucky guy.

Eric


----------



## mincel

I like all of them, especially #6.


----------



## ShaCow

#6 does it for me


----------



## Knopka

Simply outstanding... all of them!!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

Thanks Eric for the sunshine hopes!! It helped, but I had some bad luck when I got home, I will tell you about it when I see you next time.

Thanks so much Mincel, server, and Knopka!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

JonMikal said:
			
		

> see why i love the Eagle? wow Raymond....thanks again!



i have More Jon, coming tomorrow if I have time.  Come up here for a visit, and I will bring you face to face with 2 bald eagles.


----------



## Calliope

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> i have More Jon, coming tomorrow if I have time.  Come up here for a visit, and I will bring you face to face with 2 bald eagles.


Ah, so this is why JonMikal is saying we need to take a trip to Canada!  Be careful what you wish for Raymond...  JonMikal may be knocking on your door!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

You are welcome anytime here in my home Linda, just give me a few weeks notice!  I'm sure it would be a lot of fun!


----------

